# Another N.C. ACC herf anyone?



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The last one went so great lets do it again. I also noticed some new N.C. brothers have joined CS latley. Lets pick a date and get together. 

Greensboro looks to be a good middle of the road meeting spot for everyone. I say we try a new venue this time. Maybe Churchills this time.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> The last one went so great lets do it again. I also noticed some new N.C. brothers have joined CS latley. Lets pick a date and get together.
> 
> Greensboro looks to be a good middle of the road meeting spot for everyone. I say we try a new venue this time. Maybe Churchills this time.


Bump


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in for another Herf!!! I had a great time!!!
Maybe someone else could be the newb???
I actually liked the place we were at. It was the service that sucked but it doesn't matter to me where we meet as long as it's easy to get to.

RR


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

im in, but won't be in town until March. I'll be in sunny cabo!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> Bump


Sounds good to me. My schedule is filling up...so, just let me know what works for you guys and I'll see if I can plan for it. Apparently I missed a good time at the last one...so, looking forward to getting up with you guys again.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Sounds good to me. My schedule is filling up...so, just let me know what works for you guys and I'll see if I can plan for it. Apparently I missed a good time at the last one...so, looking forward to getting up with you guys again.


Sonds good. As soon as a few other chime in we will set a date. Robert


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> Sonds good. As soon as a few other chime in we will set a date. Robert


I may be in depending on what things are like here at home at the time.
Would love to meet up with you guys and herf.
Oh yeah you to (squid)Old Man herfer:r . 
Had such a great time at my first herf I don't see how I could pass a chance up to do it again.
Set a date and I will try my best to make it.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I could probably find some time to grace you guys with my presence


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Comming together.... Would be a BIG hike for madurolover if we did it in Greensboro. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We could possibly round up some of the MB herf crew and head up depending on location and date. For fellowship like that I don't mind the drive. Plus, it would be nice to hang out with squid and soak up some of the infinite wisdom he has gathered over his many, many years on this Earth.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Madurolover (aka SMARTA**) :r ....we'd love to get you guys up this way, but it indeed may be a bit of a haul for you. 

My March 3rd/4th is out and April 14/15 aren't good dates either. Could probably work around most all other dates. 

Other dates to remember:

March 1-4: ACC Women's Basketball Tournament in Greensboro
March 15-17: Men's NCAA Men's Tourney Regionals in Winston Salem. 
March 24 and 26: Women's NCAA Tourney Regionals


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok guys lets get this up and running. Lets pick a time and place. I say lets try the cigar bar downtown Greensboro called Hemingway's. Sign up guys!!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

ok!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

The place, I don't think is the problem....just need to determine a good date. I'm all in, IF a good date is available. Light'em up! :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok folks lets pick a date. I assume a Saturday evening would be ok for most?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Yep a Saturday evening works the best for me. :z


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP

So far...

RJT
motownflip
wij
squid
root (depending removal of his great wisdom  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Much depends on when I get my wisdom teeth ripped out. Oh fun!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Place me on the list but tentatively.
Should be able to make it but dont want to commit 100%



































How about 99.99%


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT
motownflip
wij
squid
root (depending removal of his great wisdom )
Madurolover (99% maybe)


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Root said:


> Much depends on when I get my wisdom teeth ripped out. Oh fun!


Is that something like a ROOT canal??? :ss


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

squid said:


> Is that something like a ROOT canal??? :ss


I'm new but I'll come!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

bigswol2 said:


> I'm new but I'll come!


Sorry but we have a policy against new guys comming.

Just messin!!!! You are more than welcome to come along, we like new folks. :ss

Updated list

RJT
motownflip
wij
squid
root (depending removal of his great wisdom )
Madurolover (99% maybe)
bigswol2


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

How does Sat. March 24th sound to you folks.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I am in with 90% confidence. 

Thanks


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

should be ok for me


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like a few new guys will be joing us. :bl


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Right now it looks like a good date. Unless I have a real estate client...I'm there. Evening or afternoon? If it is evening...a good bet, I'll be there!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Right now it looks like a good date. Unless I have a real estate client...I'm there. Evening or afternoon? If it is evening...a good bet, I'll be there!


Most likley around the 5:00 to 6:00 start time. That way if some of us want to eat together we can. Also it gives the ones that drive a good ways a little extra time and still be able to leave early if they need to.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> Most likley around the 5:00 to 6:00 start time. That way if some of us want to eat together we can. Also it gives the ones that drive a good ways a little extra time and still be able to leave early if they need to.


Should work well for me then.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok guys...

Date: Saturday, March 24th
Place: Churhill's on Elm (formerly Churchill's) www.hemingwaysdowntown.com
Time: 6:00 pm

Dress should be business casual.

Any guys wanting to meet early for dinner we can make those arrangements

We can pick a different location if that is what everyone wants. They are going to have a "live band" that night.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys,
I ve been checking in but havn't had much time to post much lately.
I've been swamped at work !!!! 
I need a break and this sounds like a great opportunity to relax for an evening. I hope its not too loud in the bar. My headbanging days are over!!!

See you guys soon!!

RR


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Hey guys,
> I ve been checking in but havn't had much time to post much lately.
> I've been swamped at work !!!!
> I need a break and this sounds like a great opportunity to relax for an evening. I hope its not too loud in the bar. My headbanging days are over!!!
> ...


This is more of a jazz/piano type bar. I would say lets do the location we did last time but am a little afraid of the service and the random closing time they have. This bar is open till 2:00 am. I will look around and see if another place might be around the same area. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

New guys? Woo hoo! Finally someone else to do the CS Gorilla Opening & Closing Herf Ceremony Table Dance. No more going home on the motorcycle covered with maple syrup and chicken feathers. What a relief.

Am moving 30-miles west (Wendell) sometime in early April. This means more packing of boxes on weekends than staying out to four in the morning smoking and drinking. The jury is out for me - 68% likely.

(I figured a mid-April move-herf-BBQ in Wendell. Apply only if you do moderate- to heavy lifting. Would rather by cigars, beer and pork tenderloin than pay movers.)


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish I could make it up for this one!!! I know you guys will have a great time. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Guys,
The 24th is colsing in fast.
I don't care where we go as long as I can find it!!
I don't live far from Wendell Dan and I would be willing to help you with some moving. Let me know the date as soon as you can .

RR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Hey Guys,
> The 24th is colsing in fast.
> I don't care where we go as long as I can find it!!
> I don't live far from Wendell Dan and I would be willing to help you with some moving. Let me know the date as soon as you can .
> ...


Way kind Randy. With my back just returning to working order I'm barely able to carry my whip, let alone swing it hard.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Bump!!


:tpd: It is close!!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I talked to the owner of the bar and he said all is a go. He even said he would offer us some specials for the night. He is a big cigar guy so I am sure we can bribe him with some smokes 

This is approaching fast guys so sign up now!!!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds like fun!

The bar looks pretty cool from the website, although I don't think I'll be buying many of the cigars there at the prices he charges.

See everyone in a few days.:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mtb996 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> The bar looks pretty cool from the website, although I don't think I'll be buying many of the cigars there at the prices he charges.
> 
> See everyone in a few days.:ss


They are a little pricey on their drinks and cigars but I think the service will be good. Glad to have you along.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

available cigars have never been a problem at any acc herf. any.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT
motownflip
wij
squid
RolinRandy
mtb996 
mtb996 friend ?
root (depending removal of his great wisdom )
Madurolover (99% maybe)

Oh by the way, the bar opens up at 6:30

We can meet up for dinner before that if you guys want to. PM for phone #s


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Randy, Root, mtb - carpool from Raleigh? PM - advise.

The firebreathing 1991 turbo-Mercedes will be repainted and looking very credible by Friday. Smoking vehicle.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rump!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Rump!


RJT
motownflip
wij
squid
RolinRandy
mtb996 
mtb996 friend ?
root (depending removal of his great wisdom )
Madurolover (99% maybe)
Mister Maduroo (pending pedicure and paint job of car)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Wisdom is set to leave next Weds. So i can still share everything i don't know about anything with you gents Sat night:tu .


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Root said:


> Wisdom is set to leave next Weds. So i can still share everything i don't know about anything with you gents Sat night:tu .


Glad you are gracing us with yourself and your great wisdom.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RUMP!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

D'oh! I meant, "BUMP!", mister.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

STUMP!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

PLUMP!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BA-DA DUMP!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Da TRUMP!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BBBBB-BUMP!

Last call for carpool westbound. New topsides paint on the antique firebreathing turbo MerK - very much styling in an old-fashioned way. Very much the pimp-ride; waterfall is optional.



James - picking you up in Raleigh around.... shall we say 5:00-ish?

Randy - some kinda dinner deal? Advise. James and I are in the flex-mode.

Anyone else?


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> BA-DA DUMP!!


Gotta love those Pearls! I wish I could make it, as it would've been my first herf. Unfotunately I'm tied up all freakin' day and into the evening. :hn Don't y'all talk about me while I'm not there.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I should be there 6:30-7PM - gotta get the kids ready for bed. Thanks for the carpool offer, but cannot commit to that early. See you tomorrow.:ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Woooo-hoooo


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry guys but I can't make this one. My better half las to work part of the day tommorrow and we were gonna split the driving duties because it is such a long distance.
I hope to be able to make one of these sooner or later.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Not much longer guys!!!:bl :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Have a great time guys and if you think of it do the empty chair thing for me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

See you guys in a few hours!!!!:bl :bl :ss


Somebody bring a camera, mine got stolen.:hn


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Sorry guys as you know by now, I couldn't make it.:mn


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

My apologies to each of you. Just got home from working with a client since noon. Missed the opportunity to herf with a great group of guys...but, I don't believe I'll have to go hungry...we got a contract written up and offer presented, so the day is not a total loss. 

Next herf....first round of drinks are on me!

In honor of you guys...I'm heading to the porch with two fingers of Glenlivet and a nice Don Pepin Black Label.

Let me know what I missed!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Just got in from the herf, we had a great time. I would like to thank the guys at Churchill's in Greensboro for the great service and hospitality. If any of you are up in that area of N.C. check them out they have a great place. It is alway a blast to hang with the ACC crew and cant wait till next time. :ss


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. Had a great time and look forward to the next.


----------

